# Captured vehicles



## tiny32 (24 Feb 2006)

Is there a term for when a vehicle is captured from the enemy and used in combat ageist that enemy?


----------



## DG-41 (24 Feb 2006)

"karma" or perhaps "payback" 

But no, AFAIK, there is no official term for this - except in the Navy, where a captured ship is called a "prize".

DG


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Apr 2006)

what about if the enemy gets their hands on a LSVW...would they call that...

" some kind of sick joke "


----------



## TCBF (19 Apr 2006)

During the First World War, most of the tanks used by the Germans were captured from the British.

Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> During the First World War, most of the tanks used by the Germans were captured from the British.
> 
> Tom



Hey, in that war there was even male and female tanks. The male having a gun, the female armed with MGs only.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Apr 2006)

How about 'war booty'?  :blotto:


----------



## TN2IC (19 Apr 2006)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Hey, in that war there was even male and female tanks. The male having a gun, the female armed with MGs only.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



That was always intresting why they refer to that. Example of one wold be the Whippet tank.. Now can one of the armour guy please enligthen us on this idea of male and female tanks during WWI.


----------



## DG-41 (19 Apr 2006)

There really wasn't anything special about "male" vs "female" - they were just different weapons configurations for similar hulls. Could just as easily been "A" and "B" or "left" and "right" or whatever. 

Probably just somebodies' sense of humour.

DG


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Apr 2006)

if that  rusty tub is a prize i would ask for a refund for the box of crackerjacks i won it in.
I think green peace should be out there protesting the rusty tub owners for the pollution they  cause tothe world.
i guess some one will like that  tub but not me


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2006)

Aren't some of those 'Tubs' what GreenPeace use?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2006)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> if that  rusty tub is a prize i would ask for a refund for the box of crackerjacks i won it in.
> I think green peace should be out there protesting the rusty tub owners for the pollution they  cause tothe world.
> i guess some one will like that  tub but not me



Mmmm...and besides furtive glances at the south end of a north-bound horse (going by your handle), what prizes have you ever captured, young fella?  I sniff sour grapes in the air.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (20 Apr 2006)

personally i have captured no prize winning ships. not sure i would want to capture one, what  would i do with it living near the Ottawa River, they  would not allow that  ship to sail on the Ottawa too much risk of it sinking


----------



## Darth_Hamel (15 May 2006)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Hey, in that war there was even male and female tanks. The male having a gun, the female armed with MGs only.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Yeah and tanks with one MG and one gun were called hermaphrodites. Totally not kidding


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jun 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> I was part of a prize crew.  A section of my NBP was tasked to provide security on a captured smuggler off the coast of Iraq that we had to transfer to a holding anchorage in the NAG.  Our ship had an officer onboard to control the vessels movements and engineers for support as well.
> 
> Here's a picture of said Scow.  http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a330/CraigCanucks/?action=view&current=georgios.jpg



So does the navy still give out "prize rewards" to the Captain and crew?


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Jun 2006)

Once captured, they're yours.  No need for a special name.
One of Sun Tsu's principles.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Jul 2006)

There are two terms used to describe captured material: 

* Captured enemy equipment (CEE) as its name says refers to any equipment captured from the bad guys; and

* Captured enemy documents (CED) which is self-explanatory.

A quick search of the internet also turned up the U.S. term which "captured enemy material (CEM)" which encompasses both CEE and CED. However, in the Canadian military I have never heard of the term CEM being used.


----------

